# General > Literature >  Free Online Library

## Shabbychic

As many folks at the moment are going out less and/or self-isolating, just thought I would remind you that you can use the *library service online*. All you need is your library card number and an email address to register, and you will have access to audiobooks, ebooks, magazines and comics. All the instructions on what to do are *here*.


Have fun and stay safe.

----------

